# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Marinho Temperado - 280x80x80 :)

## Hugo Costa

Boa noite a todos.

Estou a projectar um novo aquário que servirá para dividir a sala da cozinha numa casa que estou a restaurar para viver.

O objectivo do projecto é manter um aquário marinho da nossa costa, simulando uma poça rochosa da costa continental, ou uma zona mais interior à costa onde já existem peixes maiores.

O aquário terá 280x80x80 cm (A altura ainda não está totalmente decidida) e estará acente em cima de uma estrutura em alvenaria feita com blocos de 10cm, com os "buracos" cheios de massa e placa reforçada de 10cm (perdoem-me os termos pouco técnicos, mas não me lembro dos termos que o constructor usou  :yb665:  ), a altura da estrutura será de 110cm.

O aquário vai poder ser visto dos quatro lados e não terá nenhuma estrutura em cima, apenas a iluminação suspensa do tecto. Do lado da cozinha vai ser encostada à estrutura bancada de cozinha (pode-se ver nas imagens abaixo).

A estrutura já começou a ser feita:



Mas deparei-me com uma questão da coluna seca!  :EEK!: 

A coluna seca deverá servir para levar a água até a sump, trazer a água de retorno ao aquário, e fazer passar os fios eléctricos das bombas necessárias dentro do aquário.

De início estava a pensar colocar duas colunas secas, uma em cada canto, do lado da cozinha:



Mas, como se pode ver as colunas teriam de ficar enormes, uma vez que por baixo a estrutura tem 10cm de largura:



Depois tive a ideia de colocar a coluna seca no centro do aquário, mas isso iria torna-lo muito "simétrico", assim pensei em desvia-la um pouco para depois a poder disfarçar com decoração rochosa por exemplo.
A minha questão é se num aquário desta dimensão me consigo safar só com uma coluna seca.  :SbSourire2: 



Aceito sugestões e ideias! 
Quem me manda a mim querer um aquário com as quatro faces visiveis e sem estrutura em cima para tapar as tubagens?  :Coradoeolhos: 

Este tópico vai servir para poder mostrar todo o desenvolvimento deste projecto. Que é o maior em que já me meti, embora já tenha mantido um semelhante, ainda em casa dos meus pais, com um aquário de 200x50x60cm. 

Obrigado por me ouvirem!  :SbOk:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Podes colocar no centro do aquário sem ser encostado a nenhum vidro lateral.
Agora atenção a uma coisa era melhor colocar uma terceira parede a meio dessa placa pois assim pode criar flecha e partir o vidro do fundo

----------


## Hugo Costa

Olá Pedro. Obrigado pela resposta.

O que é "criar flecha"? É abanar para cima e para baixo?
É que uma parede a meio iria limitar o espaço por baixo do aquário.
Mas sem dúvida que quero fazer tudo para que o aquário esteja o mais estável possível.

----------


## miguelcarreira

Boas,

não que fale por experiência mas parece-me mais interessante a idea de uma só coluna seca.

e pões dois tubos virados para cada lado ligados á subida de agua.

não sei se ajudei

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas

Quer dizer que a laje que falas ao suportar o peso do aquário ira flectir no centro do seu comprimento criando um esforço maior no vidro.
Podemos estar a falar de milímetros ou cm depende do tipo de laje, mas só com os dois muros laterais parece me curto

----------


## PedroPedroso

Só em agua estamos a falar de 1792 litros a contas de merceeiro da 1800 kg mais rocha mais vidro

----------


## Hugo Costa

Eu falei-lhe em ter que suportar na ordem dos 3000kg.
A laje vai ser feita com cimento, ferro e malha de ferro, usando o sistema de  cofragem, mais pormenores não sei  :Admirado: ,  mas amanhã falo com o construtor e o engenheiro para não correr riscos. Obrigado.

----------


## miguelcarreira

em vez de fazeres uma parede faz um arco com vigas de cimento já ficas com comunicação no meio. 

fazendo a coluna desviada para um lado, não te estorva a tubagem

----------


## miguelcarreira

em relação aos fios, e se queres passa-los por dentro do aqua.

fazes dois furos finos em cada ponta do aqua onde passas só o fio. (1cm de diametro).

e arranjas maneira de disfarçar.

----------


## Hugo Costa

Falei hoje com o construtor e ele garantiu-me que a placa não vai sofrer qualquer abaulamento. Vai ser maciça com 10cm de espessura, reforçada com 12 (6x2) barras de ferro. Trabalho com ele há muitos anos, e até agora não tenho razão para não acreditar no que me diz.  :yb663: 

A decisão sobre a coluna seca ficou pela colocação no centro do aquário como está no desenho acima. Vai ficar na placa da estrutura uma abertura já para reflectir esta decisão.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

então isso anda pra frente? :yb663:

----------


## Hugo Costa

Anda!  :SbOk: 
Mas com as outras obras da casa a coisa atrasou um pouco, mas está novamente em movimento.

Em breve coloco mais novidades.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Anda! 
> Mas com as outras obras da casa a coisa atrasou um pouco, mas está novamente em movimento.
> 
> Em breve coloco mais novidades.


obras em portugal atrasam sempre  :yb624: , boa sorte
fico a espera de novidades..

----------

